# Comprar en tiendas en línea - Alemania



## Goldmaus (21 Mar 2012)

Estimados foreros,

inspirado por las dudas de otros foreros en diferentes hilos me he animado a abrir éste para tratar de aportar algo a la comunidad, especialmente para quienes deseen hacer sus compras en tiendas alemanas en línea.

Una advertencia: la información que proporciono es general, sin garantías ni responsabilidades de ningún tipo y orientada a compradores privados. En cualquier caso se debe consultar con la tienda respectiva ante cualquier duda en el proceso de compra.

Lo descrito es el proceso de compra, así como algunas observaciones previas. Los términos en alemán van con su respectiva traducción, aunque éstos pueden variar un poco de tienda a tienda.

He buscado en los diferentes hilos y no encontré nada similar. En caso de existir y de haberlo pasado por alto, me disculpo por ello y pido a los moderadores hagan lo que consideren apropiado con el hilo.

En caso contrario, espero que lo aquí vertido sea de utilidad.


*Observaciones*

Para efectos de seguridad y transparencia, las tiendas alemanas deben ofrecer obligatoriamente la siguiente imformación en su sitio web. La información debe ser visible y estar máximo a dos clics de distancia desde la página principal:

* *Impressum* (Información legal del oferente)
* *AGB* (Términos y condiciones)
* *Widerrufsbelehrung* (Instrucciones de revocación [del contrato]) o *Widerrufserklärung* (Aclaración para la revocación [del contrato]) o *Widerrufsrecht* (Derecho de revocación [del contrato])
* *Datenschutzerklärung* / *Datenschutz* (Política de privacidad)
* *Versandkosten* (Costos de envío)

Adicionalmente, todos los *precios* ofrecidos deben estar claramente identificados como *brutto* (Bruto. Incluyen impuestos) o *netto* (Neto. Impuestos por agregar). Por regla general todos los precios son brutos. Esto se aclara con expresiones como _inkl. ges. USt_ o _inkl. ges. MwSt._ o _inkl. X% USt._ o _inkl. X% MwSt_.

También debe aclararse si los costos de envío están o no incluídos. En caso de no estarlo, comúnmente se agrega la abreviatura *zzgl.* (_zuzüglich_ = adicionalmente) junto al precio y a la palabra _Versandkosten_.

Hay información obligatoria adicional de acuerdo a cada tipo de negocio (por ejemplo, regulaciones acerca de las baterías), pero lo anterior es lo mínimo obligatorio.

(Por supuesto que cada apartado en la lista tiene sus propias obligaciones y regulaciones acerca del contenído mínimo y obligatorio, pero esos detalles los omitiré, ya que ocuparía mucho espacio para ello. Una disculpa de antemano.)


*Proceso de compra*

Cada tienda tiene su propio proceso según la tecnología usada pero en general es el siguiente:

*1.* Se agregan los productos al carrito de compras (_Warenkorb_).

*2.* Cuando se quiere finalizar, se va al carrito de compras. Generalmente hay un link para mostrar el carrito de compras (_Warenkorb anzeigen_).

*3.* Ahí se encuentra un botón para ir a la caja (_Kasse_) y generalmente ahí también se seleccionan el método de pago (_Zahlungsmethode_) y el método de envío (_Versandmethode_).

*4.* En el siguiente paso se seleccionan la dirección de facturación (_Rechnungsadresse_ o _Rechnungsanschrift_) y la dirección de envío (_Lieferadresse_ o _Lieferanschrift_). Si no son la misma, hay una opción para agregar la de envío.

*5.* En el siguiente es la revisión del pedido (_Bestellung prüfen_) antes de confirmarlo.

*7.* Al final del proceso en la tienda está la confirmación el pedido (Bestellung bestätigen). Aquí una observación: en unos meses (posiblemente en el verano) será obligatorio un botón especial para cerrar el contrato. En lugar del botón actual con el texto _Bestellung bestätigen_ o _Bestellung schicken_ (enviar pedido), será uno llamado _Zahlungspflichtig bestellen_ (ordenar con obligación de pago)

*8.* En el correo electrónico se debe recibir una confirmación de pedido recibido (_Bestellbestätigung_). La misma no es una confirmación de compra, por lo que el contrato todavía no se ha cerrado.

*9.* El contrato se cierra generalmente cuando el vendedor envía una confirmación de compra o de pedido (_Auftragsbestätigung_). Mientras no se reciba esta confirmación no se puede considerar que se ha hecho una compra.

*10.* Con el contrato recibido ya se puede hacer el pago, el cual es, por regla general, por medio de depósito bancario por adelantado (Vorauskasse).

*11.* Una vez recibido el pago se envía un mensaje de recepción de pago (Zahlung erhalten) y otro más de envío del pedido (Bestellung-Versand), cuando éste es enviado.

Como mencioné, es el proceso general. Algunas tiendas agregan otros pasos, mientras que otras más omiten algunos de los acá listados o los comprimen en una sola etapa. En cualquier caso es recomendable estar en contacto con la tienda respectiva ante cualquier duda.

Hay tiendas que requieren de un registro como cliente para poder comprar. En otras (como la nuestra), el registro es opcional.

También hay tiendas que no ofrecen envíos fuera de Alemania, pero podrían hacer excepciones. Ante la duda, preguntar: _Fragen kostet nichts_ (preguntar no cuesta nada), como se dice por estos rumbos.

Por ahora es todo. Si tienen dudas no duden en preguntar. Si hay que corregir, actualizar o eliminar información así como contestar a sus preguntas, lo haré con gusto.

Cordialmente,


----------



## todoayen (21 Mar 2012)

........................


----------



## Trollaco del copón (21 Mar 2012)

Vielen dank


----------



## flanagan (21 Mar 2012)

Yo lo único que puedo decir de mis compras a tiendas online alemanas (de informática [2a mano] y material deportivo) es que son de la máxima seriedad y fiabilidad.


----------



## todoayen (21 Mar 2012)

..............................


----------



## japiluser (21 Mar 2012)

muy muy fiables!


----------



## Dekalogo10 (24 Mar 2012)

Goldmaus dijo:


> Estimados foreros,
> 
> inspirado por las dudas de otros foreros en diferentes hilos me he animado a abrir éste para tratar de aportar algo a la comunidad, especialmente para quienes deseen hacer sus compras en tiendas alemanas en línea.
> 
> ...



Yo compro ocasionalmente en una tienda alemana, serios, seguros, no muy rápidos (eso sí).

Conocí vuestra web por japiluser. Por lo que veo, trabajais más las monedas premium. A mí me gusta tener alguna, y es posible que compre si está disponible la moneda de los 5 soles. Pero solo como curiosidad, si invierto algo prefiero bullion de fácil conservación y venta. 

No he visto dichas monedas bullion sin premium (filarmónicas, eagles, libertades, maples). 

En cuanto a plata, no os afecta el cupo de IVA?.


----------



## japiluser (24 Mar 2012)

Conocí vuestra web por japiluser. 

Goldmaus....vas a tener que darme comisión!

pd: las del calendario azteca son una pasada....yo las veo caras , pero las de 5 onzas las han hecho desaparecer en nada de tiempo.


----------



## FoSz2 (25 Mar 2012)

Os falta lo más importante antes de encargar nada:

*VERSANDKOSTEN*: Gastos de envío.

FAIL: ya he visto que sí estaba


----------



## Goldmaus (26 Mar 2012)

@Dekalogo10: También ofrecemos las monedas de inversión (bullion), aunque estas se van generalmente más rápido (en la versión de 1 Oz) porque podemos conseguirlas a buen precio y así las vendemos. 

Las que tenemos con más frecuencia son las Libertad en sus diferentes presentaciones (ahora mismo tenemos las de 5, 2 y 1/2 Oz), aunque también ofrecemos con regularidad las American Eagle y las canadienses de la serie Canada's Wildlife. Las Philis y las Maple Leaf las ofrecemos también, pero no tan regularmente como las otras. Sin embargo, si el cliente nos las pide, se las conseguimos.

@Dekalogo10 y Japiluser: Los calendarios Azteca no son monedas, son medallas y por ello son más caras, ya que tienen un IVA de 19%. A eso hay que agregarle un _premium_ porque son más difíciles de conseguir, no por disponibilidad, sino porque hasta ahora a ningún distribuidor oficial del Banco de México (BdM) le ha interesado traerlas a Europa! Las mías las tuve que importar directamente pero con ayuda de terceros, porque ni la Casa de Moneda de México (CMM) ni el BdM hacen envíos.

Bueno, ya nos desviamos un poco del tema. Sugiero que dejemos el hilo para las discusiones y experiencias relacionadas con compras en Alemania y mejor platicamos de monedas y medallas o de nuestras ofertas en otros hilos, vale?


----------



## Goldmaus (27 Mar 2012)

Para quienes estén interesados en comprar monedas en Alemania, esta tabla de catalogación y sus equivalentes en espanol podrían ser de utilidad. Expongo también la equivalencia en inglés, porque la misma se usa con regularidad o indistintamente:

*Alemán* / Español / Inglés
*Polierte Platte (PP)* / Prueba (PRF) o Espejo / Proof (PR o PF)
*Spiegelglanz (SP o spgl)* / Mate-brillo / Proof-like (PL)
*Handgehoben (hdg, hgh)* --> Sólo se usa en Austria y Eslovaquia. Puede equivaler tanto a SP como a ST
*Stempelglanz (ST o stgl)* / Sin circular (SC) o Satín o Mate / Brilliant uncirculated (BU)
*Unzirkuliert (unz)* / Sin circular (SC) / Uncirculated (Unc)
*Prägefrisch (PFR)* / - / Mint state (MS)
*Fast unzirkuliert (-unz)* / Casi sin circular / Almost uncirculated (AU)
*Vorzüglich* / Excelente buena conservación (EBC) / Extremely fine (EF o XF)
*Vorzüglich aus polierter Platte (vz aus PP o PP berührt)* / - / Impaired proof
*Sehr schön* / Muy buena conservación (MBC) / Very fine (VF)
*Schön* / Buena conservación plus (BC+) / Fine (F)
*Sehr gut (sg) o sehr gut erhalten (sge)* / Buena conservación (BC) / very good (VG)
*Gut (g) o gut erhalten (ge)* / Regular conservación (RC) / Good (G)
*Mäßig erhalten* / - / Fair (FR)
*Gering* / Mala conservación (MC) / Poor (PO) o basal stae (BS)

Fuente(s): con información de Numispedia - Erhaltungsgrad, Wikipedia (DE) Erhaltungsgrade von Münzen y Wikipedia (ES) - Numismática

Por favor no hay que olvidar que ésta es una guía general, pero pero cada categoría puede tener categorías intermedias. Además, tampoco hay que olvidar que las agencias calificadoras (especialmente las de EEUU) tienen su propio sistema para catalogar la condición de una moneda.


----------



## tiotoni (27 Mar 2012)

Hace dos semanas hice una compra en Gold-dreams, después de realizar la transferencia me confirmaron la recepción de la misma.
Ayer envié un email para preguntar por mi pedido, de momento no me han contestado.
Si alguien tiene alguna experiencia con esta tienda, ruego la comparta con todos nosotros.
He leído en el foro que suelen ser un poco lentos en el envío, doy fe que así es.
Si no es el hilo correcto, pido disculpas.


----------



## japiluser (27 Mar 2012)

Hola tiotoni
Suelen tardar un poco ( dos semanas ) ...aunque con esa nunca he negociado nada
un saludo


----------



## chak4l (28 Mar 2012)

tiotoni dijo:


> Hace dos semanas hice una compra en Gold-dreams, después de realizar la transferencia me confirmaron la recepción de la misma.
> Ayer envié un email para preguntar por mi pedido, de momento no me han contestado.
> Si alguien tiene alguna experiencia con esta tienda, ruego la comparta con todos nosotros.
> He leído en el foro que suelen ser un poco lentos en el envío, doy fe que así es.
> Si no es el hilo correcto, pido disculpas.



Yo he hecho alguna compra en gold dreams y efectivamente suelen ser bastante tardones pero no te preocupes que las monedas te llegaran.

En el tema del empaquetado tambien dejan mucho que desear, creo que hay mejores tiendas alemanas, no se si por precio pero si por servicio.


----------



## Baraja (28 Mar 2012)

chak4l dijo:


> Yo he hecho alguna compra en gold dreams y efectivamente suelen ser bastante tardones pero no te preocupes que las monedas te llegaran.
> 
> En el tema del empaquetado tambien dejan mucho que desear, creo que hay mejores tiendas alemanas, no se si por precio pero si por servicio.



Un par de días en confirmar que les ha llegado el dinero, entre una semana y un mes para el envío, unos cinco días laborables para que te llegue por DHL.de y entregado en mano por Correos como Postal Exprés.

Así que *un pedido puede tardarte entre dos y seis semanas (mínimo/máximo)*, pero a mí me han llegado siempre. El embalaje, en mi opinión, perfecto, protegido con bolas de espuma en caja de cartón grande.

Ejemplo, pedido de 17 de febrero, entregado 27 de marzo.


----------



## Goldmaus (28 Mar 2012)

Quizá pueda parecer algo exagerado, pero ya que en este país todo está tan organizado, tal vez valga la pena también tomar en cuenta sus días feriados para el cálculo del tiempo de envío. Acá hay un sitio con todos ellos para 2012: Feiertage 2012 Deutschland

En amarillo están los días de descanso obligatorio. En ellos se indica si son nacionales (_bundesweiter Feiertag_) o regionales (_Feiertag in_...+ abreviaturas del Estado Federado correspondiente). El resto son días festivos en los que se podrían o no tener jornadas de trabajo más cortas o definitivamente tener una jornada de descanso, pero eso depende de cada companía o de cada región.

En la columna de la derecha se indica si es un fin de semana largo (_verlängertes Wochenende_) o si existe la posibilidad de hacer puente (_Brückentag möglich_). La primera opción es muy útil para planear alguna escapada de fin de semana, mientras que la segunda sirve muy bien para contemplar posibles retrasos en envíos (el tema que nos ocupa).

De éstos últimos, la última semana completa de diciembre pinta bien para un mega-puente, porque se descansan (en gral.) el sábado 22 y el domingo 23. El 24 se trabaja, pero por regla general sólo media jornada. Sin embargo, considerando que el 25 y el 26 también son festivos obligatorios, es problable que muchas companías no trabajen nada el 24. Entonces quedan de esa semana sólo el jueves 27 y el viernes 28 como días efectivos de trabajo. Después siguen un fin de semana y nuevamente un día en el que las medias jornadas o el descanso completo son normales (dic. 31), ya que el 1o. de enero es día de descanso.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (28 Mar 2012)

tiotoni dijo:


> Hace dos semanas hice una compra en Gold-dreams, después de realizar la transferencia me confirmaron la recepción de la misma.
> Ayer envié un email para preguntar por mi pedido, de momento no me han contestado.
> Si alguien tiene alguna experiencia con esta tienda, ruego la comparta con todos nosotros.
> He leído en el foro que suelen ser un poco lentos en el envío, doy fe que así es.
> Si no es el hilo correcto, pido disculpas.



Yo he comprado varias veces. 

Son algo lentos, tardan más de una semana en confirmar la recepción, y otra o más para proceder al envío. Pasan bastante de los emails. 

Pero son fiables.


----------



## tiotoni (28 Mar 2012)

Muchas gracias a todos por responder. 48 horas después de enviar el email a gold-dreams he recibido respuesta.
Me dicen que no tienen en stock las monedas que compré, que seguramente las recibirán el lunes próximo y que en cuanto las reciban me las envían.
Ya comentaré como termina todo, a la espera también de como las embalan.


----------



## Eldenegro (29 Mar 2012)

Las monedas te llegaran, pero piensa que tardaran un mes o mes y pico mejor


----------



## Goldmaus (29 Mar 2012)

Una anotación más: Es común encontrar ofertados algunos productos que no se encuentran en stock a manera de preventa. Esto se puede identificar si se mira el tiempo de envío (_Lieferzeit_), donde se especifícan los tiempos aproximados del mismo. En algunos casos se especifica claramente que es una pre-venta (_Vorverkauf_). 

Los casos más recientes de una preventa en general han sido el Panda y la Taku 2012. Estas monedas todavía no están en el mercado pero las casas de moneda correspondientes ya las han ofrecido a sus distribuidores o a sus clientes directos (no privados) y ellos a su vez las han comprado en pre-venta y así mismo las ofrecen.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (29 Mar 2012)

tiotoni dijo:


> Muchas gracias a todos por responder. 48 horas después de enviar el email a gold-dreams he recibido respuesta.
> Me dicen que no tienen en stock las monedas que compré, que seguramente las recibirán el lunes próximo y que en cuanto las reciban me las envían.
> Ya comentaré como termina todo, a la espera también de como las embalan.



Sí, son muy tranquilos con el dinero de los demás :|

Yo me descuidé de enviar con la transferencia los 16,9 € de envío y no veas...me escribieron al cabo de 15 días que no había recibido el importe. 

Jolines, pensé, pues a buscar en el banco resguardo, que encontré y captura de pantalla y envío por email. Después me dí cuenta que no había incluido en mi transferencia los 16,9 y puse otra transferencia por este importe. Escribí diciendo que tuve un lapsus y no había pagado los portes, y de nuevo copias de las transferencias, etc. TRES emails explicativos les envié y no respondieron.

Solo hoy veo que ya han enviado el paquete por DHL, con nº del que puedes hacer seguimiento. 

O sea, lentos y poco comunicativos. 

Y luego hablan de la eficacia alemana ... una mierda!

Claro que como contrapartida, miras precio del oro en Orodirect (caro en teoría) y el andorrano y...compraría en Orodirect :rolleye:


----------



## tiotoni (26 Abr 2012)

Baraja dijo:


> Un par de días en confirmar que les ha llegado el dinero, entre una semana y un mes para el envío, unos cinco días laborables para que te llegue por DHL.de y entregado en mano por Correos como Postal Exprés.
> 
> Así que *un pedido puede tardarte entre dos y seis semanas (mínimo/máximo)*, pero a mí me han llegado siempre. El embalaje, en mi opinión, perfecto, protegido con bolas de espuma en caja de cartón grande.
> 
> Ejemplo, pedido de 17 de febrero, entregado 27 de marzo.




Diste en el clavo, en mi caso tambien han tardado 40 dias, muy pero que muy bien embaladas.
Tambien fuen Correos quien me hizo la entrega.
Recomendaria Gold-Dreams (muy fiable) a quien no tenga prisa.


----------



## chak4l (26 Abr 2012)

tiotoni dijo:


> Diste en el clavo, en mi caso tambien han tardado 40 dias, muy pero que muy bien embaladas.
> Tambien fuen Correos quien me hizo la entrega.
> Recomendaria Gold-Dreams (muy fiable) a quien no tenga prisa.



Bajo mi punto de vista gold-dreams esta bien por qeu tiene mucha variedad de piezas, pero en el aspecto de los tiempos de envio fallan bastante y eso hoy en dia para tiendas online es crucial y casi descalificatorio, maxime cuando casi todas las demas estan escornandose dia a dia para minimizar los tiempos de espera, todo ello unido a que en precios ,salvo honrosas excepciones ,no son espectaculares, hace que la elimine de las tiendas en linea alemanas para comprar metales.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (27 Abr 2012)

tiotoni dijo:


> Diste en el clavo, en mi caso tambien han tardado 40 dias, muy pero que muy bien embaladas.
> Tambien fuen Correos quien me hizo la entrega.
> Recomendaria Gold-Dreams (muy fiable) a quien no tenga prisa.




Gold-Dreams ya hace tiempo que no envían plata a España, han sobrepasado el cupo de IVA. 

Oro sí, pero plata no envían. 

La última compra a Gold-Dreams tardó unos 14 dias, como siempre.

Eso sí, son poco comunicativos y muy cabezas cuadradas.


----------



## takipa (27 Abr 2012)

¿Alguien sabe que tal es esta tienda alemana?. 

Edelmetallgalerie

¿Tiempo de entrega, formalidad, envio, empaquetado, etc.?

Gracias de antemano por vuestras respuesta


----------



## Goldmaus (29 Jun 2012)

Retomo el hilo para hacer comentarios adicionales relacionados al tema de compra en tiendas alemanas.
*
Sellos o certificados de confianza
(también llamados marcas o sellos de claidad)*

En Alemania diversas companías ofrecen el cervicio de "certificación" de confianza a través de la recolección de comentarios de clientes o compradores de alguna tienda que tenga contratado el servicio.

Para obtener esta certificación se paga una mensualidad y funciona así (a grandes rasgos): El vendedor contrata el servicio en cuestión e instala un código en su sitio web que permite al oferente de la certificación acceder a algunos datos del pedido (por ejemplo, la dirección de correo electrónico). Con esos datos contacta al comprador y le pide que valore la transacción.

Si el comprador desea hacer su comentario, tendrá que validar el mismo a través de un enlace que se le envía una vez que lo ha escrito. Con ello se valida el comentario (y la calificación al vendedor) y éste es publicado.

A cambio, el vendedor también tiene derecho a publicar en "sello" de la certificación correspondiente.

Entre los proveedores de este tipo de certificaciones más conocidos están (en orden alfabético):

Datenschutz Cert
EHI
eKomi
Foxrate
Trusted Shops
Tüv Süd

(Esta última se encarga de certificar muchos procesos en Alemania, siendo la más conocida la certificación se los automóviles en uso. El auto que no pase el TÜV -así se le conoce- no puede circular.)

Este tipo de certificaciones son muy populares en Alemania y, en general, siguen el modelo de las certificaciones ISO y el de las valoraciones de conocida casa de subastas.

Una lista más completa de estos servicios en diferentes áreas se encuentra acá: Gütesiegel.

Con estas certificaciones se busca convencer o dar una idea a clientes potenciales acerca de la calidad del servicio de la tienda correspondiente.

Espero que esta información sea de utilidad para aclarar dudas al respecto.

Cordialmente,


----------



## xmax (29 Jun 2012)

Hola Goldmaus!!!

Por lo que veo tu tienda precios muy interesantes y creo que en el foro has comentado en diversas ocasiones que todavía no has cumplido el cupo de IVA para España.

Como veo que nos comentas acerca de los certificados de calidad, creo que sería interesante que nos comentaras que certificados tiene tu tienda y de este modo coger confianza los foreros para animarnos a comparte.

Gracias y espero que sigas enseñándonos por aquí durante mucho tiempo.


----------



## takipa (29 Jun 2012)

xmax dijo:


> Hola Goldmaus!!!
> 
> Por lo que veo tu tienda precios muy interesantes y creo que en el foro has comentado en diversas ocasiones que todavía no has cumplido el cupo de IVA para España.
> 
> ...



No se que certificados tendrá Goldmaus, pero puedo afirmar que comprar en su tienda es totalmente seguro, los envíos rápidos, salvo que surja algún imprevisto, y asegurados por lo que si se pierden, tu dinero esta a salvo. Te informa puntualmente en español de los envíos y los números de seguimiento de la agencia de transportes (además de las respuestas automáticas en aleman). He comprado varias veces y siempre "chapeau".
Por otra parte otro vendedor recomendado es Necho, también he tenido varios tratos con el y actualmente estoy pendiente de terminar otro "negocio". Envíos rápidos y si tienes ganas de ver las monedas armate de paciencia, pues sus paquetes no hay quien los abra.
Ambos emiten facturas y son altamente recomendables.
Espero que esta opinión te sirva a ti y otros foreros indecisos. A mi también me daba miedo comprar en otro país y a personas desconocidas, pero mi experiencia no puede ser mas positiva


----------



## necho (29 Jun 2012)

takipa dijo:


> Por otra parte otro vendedor recomendado es *Necho*, también he tenido varios tratos con el y actualmente estoy pendiente de terminar otro "negocio". Envíos rápidos y si tienes ganas de ver las monedas armate de paciencia, pues sus paquetes no hay quien los abra.
> Ambos emiten facturas y son altamente recomendables.



Gracias por la parte que me toca


----------



## Goldmaus (30 Jun 2012)

takipa dijo:


> No se que certificados tendrá Goldmaus, pero puedo afirmar que comprar en su tienda es totalmente seguro, los envíos rápidos, salvo que surja algún imprevisto, y asegurados por lo que si se pierden, tu dinero esta a salvo. Te informa puntualmente en español de los envíos y los números de seguimiento de la agencia de transportes (además de las respuestas automáticas en aleman). He comprado varias veces y siempre "chapeau".
> Por otra parte otro vendedor recomendado es Necho, también he tenido varios tratos con el y actualmente estoy pendiente de terminar otro "negocio". Envíos rápidos y si tienes ganas de ver las monedas armate de paciencia, pues sus paquetes no hay quien los abra.
> Ambos emiten facturas y son altamente recomendables.
> Espero que esta opinión te sirva a ti y otros foreros indecisos. A mi también me daba miedo comprar en otro país y a personas desconocidas, pero mi experiencia no puede ser mas positiva



Y ahora agradezco yo la parte que a mi me toca. Muchas gracias!


----------



## Goldmaus (30 Jun 2012)

xmax dijo:


> Hola Goldmaus!!!
> 
> Por lo que veo tu tienda precios muy interesantes y creo que en el foro has comentado en diversas ocasiones que todavía no has cumplido el cupo de IVA para España.
> 
> ...



Certificados no tenemos. Tuvimos uno al principio pero decidimos dejarlos porque, aunque en Alemania la legislación de protección de datos es muy estricta, preferimos no compartir los datos de los clientes con terceros si no es necesario.

Nuestra reputación se ha ido construyendo con los clientes que nos han comprado y, ademas de brindarnos su apoyo constante, nos han recomendado. Adicionalmente, en el portal Muenzauktion tenemos las valoraciones de nuestros compradores ahi, que también sirven como referencia.

Cordialmente,


----------



## Goldmaus (6 Jul 2012)

Voy a responder acá una pregunta hecha en el hilo Invertir en plata desde 0, porque considero que la información queda muy bien en éste.



Jantias dijo:


> Una duda que me surge: en diversas tiendas de bullion por internet (con la que más experiencia tengo es con Geiger), al hacer un pedido hay que esperar un tiempo (unos días, a veces más de una semana) a recibir una especie de factura pro-forma (no sé si es el término correcto, la verdad) por correo electrónico y realizar entonces el pago.
> 
> Si hay una subida en los precios en teoría tienen que seguir vendiéndote la mercancía al precio fijado en el momento de realizar el pedido. Eso por la parte que a ellos les corresponde.
> 
> Pero, ¿y por la parte del comprador? Si en el ínterin hay una bajada espectacular de precios, ¿pasa algo si renuncia a realizar el pedido? Me imagino que entrará en algún tipo de lista negra de la propia tienda, ¿pero podría haber algún tipo de consecuencia legal más allá?



Lo más importante que hay que hacer en toda compra en línea es leer muy bien las condiciones contractuales de la tienda en cuestión.

En las tiendas alemanas las condiciones contractuales se encuentran bajo el apartado AGB (Terminos y Condiciones) de cada tienda.

En general, un pedido no es un contrato cerrado. De acuerdo a las leyes alemanas, un contrato de compra a distancia se cierra con el envío de la factura (_Rechnung_) o factura pro-forma (_Vorrechnung_), con el envío de la confirmación del pedido (_Auftragsbestätigung_) o con el envío de la mercancía dentro de un plazo determinado por cada tienda.

Mientras no se cierre el contrato, en general el comprador tiene la oportunidad de cancelarlo, pero esto también hay que confirmarlo en los Términos y Condiciones de cada tienda y hay que informarlo oportunamente a la tienda respectiva.

Por otra parte, también el vendedor puede cancelarlo, porque las leyes alemanas permiten que el vendedor ofrezca su mercancía sólo como oferta a la venta y no como obligación de venta. Esto quiere decir que, si los precios cambiasen radicalmente, el vendedor podría decidir no continuar con el pedido y tiene derecho a cancelarlo.

Por otra parte, si el contrato se ha cerrado, la obligación de pago está ahí y hay que cumplir dentro del plazo estipulado por cada tienda. Si no se hace, por regla general se entra en morosidad automáticamente y a partir de este momento la tienda tiene el derecho de proceder al cobro de la manera que le parezca más conveniente.

Todos los costes extras del proceso de cobro a través de la misma tienda o también de una agencia de cobro o, en última instancia, a través de una resolución judicial, debe pagarlos el deudor. Esto sin importar en que país se encuentre, porque, aunque su residencia esté fuera de Alemania, si está dentro de un país de la UE, en la misma hay mecanismos comunitarios que permiten el seguimiento del proceso de cobro (con costes adicionales, que, por supuesto, deberá pagar el deudor). 

Entonces, sí pueden haber consecuencias legales ante la negativa de pago de un contrato ya cerrado. Adicionalmente, independientemente de que cada tienda pudiese tener una "lista negra" de deudores, las deudas podrían entrar en el registro central de deudores alemán. Desconozco si es factible en todos los casos y bajo que condiciones y desconozco también si esa información se comparte (o se compartirá) con instancias similares inter- o intracomunitarias.

Si se ha cerrado el contrato pero no se quiere aceptar la mercancía, en general existe un derecho de devolución de 14 días para los productos comprados en línea (algunos ofrecen un mes), pero también muchas tiendas excluyen los metales preciosos porque éstos pertenecen al rubro de productos financieros cuyos precios base están determinados por el mercado y sobre los cuales el vendedor no tiene ninguna influencia. Esta exclusión está permitida por las leyes alemanas.

Hay dos excepciones al cierre no automático de un contrato: la compra por parte de otros profesionales (es decir, no es una compra de carácter privado sino de negocios) y la compra a través de subastas.

En ambos casos, al hacer un pedido o al comprar por pujas, se considera cerrado el contrato al término del pedido o de la subasta, respectivamente.

Por favor recordad que la información que proporciono en este comentario es sólo con carácter informativo e ilustrativo y podría contener errores, estar desactualizada o incompleta y por lo tanto os la comparto sin garantías de ninguna clase.

Cordialmente,


----------



## Goldmaus (3 Oct 2012)

Como informacion general: quien compre hoy en tiendas alemanas y no tenga una respuesta rápida o no le contesten el teléfono, que tenga paciencia, porque hoy es día festivo en Alemania.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (3 Oct 2012)

Goldmaus dijo:


> Como informacion general: quien compre hoy en tiendas alemanas y no tenga una respuesta rápida o no le contesten el teléfono, que tenga paciencia, porque hoy es día festivo en Alemania.



qué celebran?. La Octoberfest o las chorradas de Rajoy y De Guindos?


----------



## fff (3 Oct 2012)

Goldmaus dijo:


> Por otra parte, también el vendedor puede cancelarlo, porque las leyes alemanas permiten que el vendedor ofrezca su mercancía sólo como oferta a la venta y no como obligación de venta. Esto quiere decir que, si los precios cambiasen radicalmente, el vendedor podría decidir no continuar con el pedido y tiene derecho a cancelarlo.



La seriedad es una de las cosas que mas hay que apreciar. Êste punto no me lo esperaba... se podrian pedir daños y perjuicios?

Si hay una cancelacion, tiene que ser absolutamente inmediata. Si no entiendo que ambos deben cumplir, comprador y vendedor.


----------



## j.w.pepper (3 Oct 2012)

fff dijo:


> La seriedad es una de las cosas que mas hay que apreciar. Êste punto no me lo esperaba... se podrian pedir daños y perjuicios?
> 
> Si hay una cancelacion, tiene que ser absolutamente inmediata. Si no entiendo que ambos deben cumplir, comprador y vendedor.



Estoy de acuerdo, lo más coherente y justo implica que la ley favorezca en la misma medida a comprador y vendedor, ese punto de la cancelación, me parece bastante heavy y no estoy de acuerdo con él. Es como si haces un contrato con alguien, ambas partes deberían cumplir con todas las cláusulas acordadas.


----------



## PANZEROLIGISTO (9 Oct 2012)

*Compra oro-plata*

Algun forero sabe si hay algun sitio en donde comprar oro/plata en munich/viena/paris.?
Gracias


----------



## Goldmaus (9 Oct 2012)

Para compra física? Hay varios en las tres ciudades. En Múnich y Viena y sus alrededores hay un par de tiendas grandes. En París seguramente también, pero no las conozco. Una disculpa por ello.

Para encontrarlas en una búsqueda en línea se podrían usar los términos "Münzen kaufen in München" (o "Wien") y "achat de monnaie en Paris".

Cordialmente,


----------



## Goldmaus (9 Oct 2012)

fff dijo:


> La seriedad es una de las cosas que mas hay que apreciar. Êste punto no me lo esperaba... se podrian pedir daños y perjuicios?



Lo dudo. Mientras no haya una confirmación de pedido no hay un contrato entre ambas partes.

Hay que verlo también desde el otro lado: si un posible comprador pide un presupuesto, el vendedor se lo puede ofrecer pero el mismo no es vinculante. Es decir, si el cliente no desea ordenar, el vendedor tampoco le puede obligar a hacerlo sólo por haber pedido el presupuesto.

En este caso el cliente podría estar de acuerdo con los precios y hacer el pedido pero tmbién debe recibir una confirmación del mismo. Si mientras lo recibe cambia de opinión, puede cancelar y el vendedor tampoco puede obligarlo a comprar mientras no le haya enviado la confirmación. 



fff dijo:


> Si hay una cancelacion, tiene que ser absolutamente inmediata. Si no entiendo que ambos deben cumplir, comprador y vendedor.



Así funciona (o debe funcionar).

La opción de cancelación me parece buena para ambas partes, por diferentes motivos. Por supuesto que las cancelaciones frecuentes pueden mermar la confianza en cualquiera de las partes, así que cada uno decide si le conviene hacerlo.

Cordialmente,


----------



## jlvljlvl (11 Oct 2012)

Goldmaus, lo siento pero por mas que busco en vuestra web las monedas de 1 onza de oro, no encuentro nada, ¿no teneis? o es que soy un completo inutil.


----------



## Goldmaus (11 Oct 2012)

Hola jlvljlvl! Gracias por tu interés. Por favor contáctanos por medio del correo o por medio del mensaje privado para platicar. Esas monedas las ofrecemos sólo bajo pedido.


----------



## Goldmaus (17 Oct 2012)

Me parece que este es el hilo adecuado para comentar acerca del IVA en la plata y monedas en general en Alemania.

Por directrices europeas el país debe subir el IVA de las monedas a 19% para estar en el mismo nivel (aproximado) del resto de socios europeos y dejar atrás la tasa de 7 por ciento. De otra forma se arriega a ser multado. Se especula que la multa sería de cien mil euros diarios.

El rumor existió ya hace tiempo pero no prosperó. Sin embargo, parece que esta vez sí es más serio. En diferentes plataformas se ha informado acerca de un requerimiento formal que le hizo la Comisión Europea a Alemania en febrero pasado para que nivelara el IVA en las monedas.

Una decisión final y definitiva se tomaría a más tardar en noviembre y se publicaría a principios de diciembre para entrar en vigor el primero de enero.

Hasta ahora no hay nada concreto. En todos los artículos o notas relacionadas al tema se menciona la "posibilidad" de que ocurra el aumento en mayor o menor medida, pero no se conocen datos o actos específicos en esa dirección.

En caso de que subiese el IVA, la última oportunidad de comprar plata con tasa reducida sería hasta el 31 de diciembre de este anio. 

Sin embargo, ese día no sería el último para pedir, sino para _pagar_ un pedido. De manera más estricta, ya que los bancos procesan los pagos con tiempos diferentes, sería mejor si el pago se abonara en la cuenta del vendedor el viernes 28 de diciembre como límite.

Algunos bancos abonan pagos los sábados y, por lo general, muchos bancos abonan pagos hechos el fin de semana (desde el viernes a las 16:00 o las 17:00 horas -según cada banco- hasta el domingo a las 24:00 horas) el martes siguiente, como si la transferencia se hubiese hecho el lunes.

Quien esté interesado en hacer compras por esas fechas, debe considerar los días festivos alemanes (esos días los bancos no hacen abonos) martes 25 y miércoles 26 de diciembre para hacer sus cálculos.

En términos más generales, a nadie debería sorprender si un pago hecho el viernes 21 (o, incluso, el jueves 20, dependiendo de cada banco) se abonase hasta el jueves 27 de diciembre, por lo mencionado con anterioridad.

En cada caso, cada uno tendrá que verificar con su propio banco cual es el tiempo de abono de un pago entre cuentas europeas para ajustar sus cuentas.

Adicionalmente, cada uno deberá verificar con cada tienda de su interés si todavía tiene cupo de envío a Espana y los tiempos de apertura de esas fechas, ya que algunas hacen vacaciones la última o las dos últimas semanas del anio.

El comentario lo hago con afán de ayudar a tomar precauciones ante una eventual subida del IVA para quien esté interesado en comprar en tiendas alemanas pero, como por ahora no hay ninguna fuente concreta o formal y la información de los bancos es sólo general, la información os la comparto sin garantías de ninguna índole. Apelo a vuestra comprensión.

Cordialmente,


----------



## guruguru (19 Oct 2012)

Gracias Goldmaus por la información. Queda alguna tienda en Alemania que no haya cumplido su cupo de envios?


----------



## Goldmaus (19 Oct 2012)

Sí. La nuestra y algunas otras también pequenas son unas de ellas pero tengo entendido que también algunas medianas tienen cupo. Esto se ha comentado en otro hilo, aunque ahora no recuerdo bien cuál de todos es. una disculpa por ello.

Cordialmente,


----------



## hagase_la_luz (20 Oct 2012)

Goldmaus, ¿la página está sólo en alemán?


----------



## Goldmaus (20 Oct 2012)

Gracias por preguntar. Hay una sección de preguntas frecuentes en espanol: FAQ Espanol.

Cordialmente,


----------



## Goldmaus (26 Oct 2012)

Ya es casi oficial que el aumento de las monedas de plata a la tasa normal del IVA se dará (actualmente del 19%). Ayer fue la reunión de la Comisión de Finanzas de la Bundestag (algo así como la Cámara de Representantes o de Diputados) y se concluyó con que el aumento se dé, sí, pero se sugiere que a partir del 1o de enero de 2014.

Ahora sólo falta la aprobación del Bundesrat (el equivalente al Parlamento o Cámara de Senadores) para que así sea. Esto será a más tardar en noviembre y en diciembre se conocerá la decisión oficial final. 

Cordialmente,


----------



## Goldmaus (31 Oct 2012)

Recordad que manana es día festivo también en Alemania. No os desesperéis si nadie os contesta las llamadas o los e-mails inmediatamente. Algunos negocios y oficinas harán puente pero no os podría cuales específicamente.

Cordialmente,


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (1 Nov 2012)

Alguien tiene referencias de estas tiendas? Tienen variedad y buenos precios, pero no se que tal responden.

Gold, Silber, Edelmetalle kaufen - Kettner-Edelmetalle

Gold, Silber, Goldmünzen, Silbermünzen, Goldbarren, kaufen - Auragentum.de


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (1 Nov 2012)

Steuermann dijo:


> No tengo referencias, pero si quieres comprar plata en esa tienda desde España no podrás porque el cupo lo tienen cerrado. Tendrás que esperar al 2013.



No lo habia visto, gracias, y de esta?

Gold, Silber, Goldmünzen, Silbermünzen, Goldbarren, kaufen - Auragentum.de


----------



## Goldmaus (2 Nov 2012)

Steuermann dijo:


> Muy buena noticia. Esto significa un año más pudiendo comprar plata desde toda Europa con el 7% de IVA en Alemania.
> 
> Goldmaus, ya que estás por aquí quería consultarte si hay algún límite de compra de metales preciosos en Alemania para los europeos, y si hay que informar en alguna parte. Leí por ahí que si se compraban más de 10000 € de plata te consideraban comerciante, pero supongo que será por pedido y por tienda. ¿Hay algún límite anual de compra? ¿Hay que informar o hacer algún trámite si las compras son superiores a una cantidad determinada? Me refiero a compras online, no a traerla personalmente de Alemania.
> 
> P.D.: Los españoles usan el verbo "hablar" o "charlar". "Platicar" solo lo utilizan los hablantes latinoamericanos. Aunque hablando de plata quizás tenga sentido lo de platicar.



Hola Steuermann, 
el límite de compra no es por tienda o por país destino de la compra, sino por el país de origen del comprador. Esto es, que un comprador residente en Espana sólo puede comprar (a distancia) 10.000 euros de mercancía anualmente sin tener que rgistrarse ante la Hacienda espanola como negocio. Un vendedor residente en Alemania sólo puede vender (enviar) 35.000 euros de mercancía a Espana sin tener que registrarse ante la Hacienda espanola. Sin emabrgo, puede segui vendiendo (enviando) hacia otros países de acuerdo a los límites respectivos de cada uno de ellos.

Por otra parte, si un negocio en la UE desea vender a Alemania, tiene un límite de 100.000 euros anuales antes de tener que registrarse ante la Hacienda alemana. Sin embargo, como comprador privado, un residente en Alemania sólo puede comprar hasta 12.500 euros de mercancía anualmente sin tener que registrarse como negocio ante la Hacienda alemana.

Espero que esta pequena _plática_ sea tan sencilla como una _charla_ pero no tan informal como una _habladuría_  

Cordialmente,


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (2 Nov 2012)

Goldmaus dijo:


> Hola Steuermann,
> el límite de compra no es por tienda o por país destino de la compra, sino por el país de origen del comprador. Esto es, que *un comprador residente en Espana sólo puede comprar (a distancia) 10.000 euros de mercancía* anualmente sin tener que rgistrarse ante la Hacienda espanola como negocio. *Un vendedor residente en Alemania sólo puede vender (enviar) 35.000 euros de mercancía a Espana* sin tener que registrarse ante la Hacienda espanola. Sin emabrgo, puede segui vendiendo (enviando) hacia otros países de acuerdo a los límites respectivos de cada uno de ellos.



Muy interesantes tus explicaciones. Te he desacado dos fragmentos:

1. Significa que como residente en España, no puedo comprar metales en el extranjero por un total superior a 10.000€/año, sumando diferentes paises y tiendas? En caso afirmativo, hacienda como se entera? Las tiendas le informan de sus respectivas ventas?

2. Este debe ser el famoso limite de las tiendas alemanas que agotan a mediados de año, no?

Gracias.


----------



## Goldmaus (2 Nov 2012)

Hola Estudiante,
ambos puntos son correctos. En el primero: se puede comprar la cantidad anual que uno desea, pero es responsabilidad personal hacer el registro correspondiente ante la Hacienda correspondiente.

Esta es la explicación de la página de la Cámara de Comercio en Frankfurt al tema (traducción libre):

_El límite de adquisición se aplica a adquirientes sin NIF, a quienes operan con ventas libres de impuestos sin derecho a deducciones, a pequenos comerciantes, a agricultores y silvicultores así como a entidades jurídicas constituidas sin ánimos de lucro. Estas personas pueden adquirir bienes dentro de la UE anualmente hasta por el límite indicado sin tener que declarar impuestos por las adquisiciones.

En caso de pasar ese límite pueden solicitar un NIF y deben declarar los impuestos correspondientes a su Hacienda y pueden, como consecuencia, adquirir bienes libres de impuestos con el uso de su NIF._

Texto original:


> Die Erwerbsschwelle gilt für Abnehmer ohne USt-IdNr., die nur steuerfreie Umsätze ohne Vorsteuerabzugsrecht ausführen, Kleinunternehmer, Land- und Forstwirte sowie nicht unternehmerisch tätige juristische Personen. Diese Unternehmen können bis zu dem angegebenen Betrag jährlich Warenbezüge aus dem Gemeinschaftsgebiet bewirken, ohne für Zwecke des Erwerbs steuerpflichtig zu werden.
> 
> Wird der betreffende Wert überschritten, erhalten sie auf Antrag eine USt-IdNr., haben die Erwerbsteuer an ihr zuständiges Finanzamt abzuführen und können demzufolge bei Verwendung der USt-IdNr. steuerfrei beliefert werden.



Fuente: IHK Frankfurt | Erwerbs- und Lieferschwellen in den EU-Mitgliedstaaten | Stand März 2012

En el caso del segundo punto, algunas tiendas agotan el cupo desde enero para algunos países, principalmente para Austria.

Muchos otros negocios no venden en Europa y otros más, como los pequenos, lo hacen pero normalmente no alcanzan el límite.

Es de esperarse, sin embargo, que con el aumento del IVA a las monedas de plata, el próximo anio las tiendas alcancen sus límites más rápidamente que en anios anteriores. Y tal vez las pequenas lo hagan también.

Eso, suponiendo que el equivalente al Senado alemán apruebe la entrada en vigor para el 2014 y no para el 2013 venidero. Esto se sabrá con certeza a finales de noviembre.

Cordialmente,


----------



## Vidar (2 Nov 2012)

Goldmaus dijo:


> Hola Steuermann,
> el límite de compra no es por tienda o por país destino de la compra, sino por el país de origen del comprador. Esto es, que un comprador residente en Espana sólo puede comprar (a distancia) 10.000 euros de mercancía anualmente sin tener que rgistrarse ante la Hacienda espanola como negocio. Un vendedor residente en Alemania sólo puede vender (enviar) 35.000 euros de mercancía a Espana sin tener que registrarse ante la Hacienda espanola. Sin emabrgo, puede segui vendiendo (enviando) hacia otros países de acuerdo a los límites respectivos de cada uno de ellos.
> 
> Por otra parte, si un negocio en la UE desea vender a Alemania, tiene un límite de 100.000 euros anuales antes de tener que registrarse ante la Hacienda alemana. Sin embargo, como comprador privado, un residente en Alemania sólo puede comprar hasta 12.500 euros de mercancía anualmente sin tener que registrarse como negocio ante la Hacienda alemana.
> ...



Goldmaus, me has descolocado. :8:

Esto que dices es también válido para el oro de inversión? 

¿Como es eso de que si compras más de 10.000€ al año a Alemania te tienes que dar de alta en la Hacienda española como negocio?, es la primera noticia que tengo.

Acláranoslo, por favor.

.


----------



## PANZEROLIGISTO (2 Nov 2012)

estudiantetesorero dijo:


> alguien tiene referencias de estas tiendas? Tienen variedad y buenos precios, pero no se que tal responden.
> 
> gold, silber, edelmetalle kaufen - kettner-edelmetalle
> 
> gold, silber, goldmünzen, silbermünzen, goldbarren, kaufen - auragentum.de



pues yo he hecho un pedido de la primera de ellas.ya os contare.la segunda creo que no trae a españa.
Un saludo


----------



## fff (2 Nov 2012)

PANZEROLIGISTO dijo:


> pues yo he hecho un pedido de la primera de ellas.ya os contare.la segunda creo que no trae a españa.
> Un saludo



Versandkosten Europa: 79,- EUR ???


----------



## PANZEROLIGISTO (2 Nov 2012)

fff dijo:


> versandkosten europa: 79,- eur ???



tienes razon .79 pavos es mucho dinero.vamos como si no mandaran a españa


----------



## Goldmaus (2 Nov 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> ...¿Como es eso de que si compras más de 10.000€ al año a Alemania te tienes que dar de alta en la Hacienda española como negocio?...



Hola Vidar, el límite no es por país, es por persona (comprador). Es decir, cada comprador sólo puede comprar a distancia (internet o teléfono) hasta 10.000 euros anuales de mercancía en la UE en su conjunto sin tener que declarar IVA por ello. Independientemente del tipo de mercancía.

Y bueno, perdona pero los detalles en el caso espanol habrá que preguntarlos en la Agencia Tributaria.

Cordialmente,


----------



## Vidar (2 Nov 2012)

Goldmaus dijo:


> Hola Vidar, el límite no es por país, es por persona (comprador). Es decir, cada comprador sólo puede comprar a distancia (internet o teléfono) hasta 10.000 euros anuales de mercancía en la UE en su conjunto sin tener que declarar IVA por ello. Independientemente del tipo de mercancía.
> 
> Y bueno, perdona pero los detalles en el caso espanol habrá que preguntarlos en la Agencia Tributaria.
> 
> Cordialmente,



Gracias por la respuesta. 

A lo mejor en el caso del oro de inversión no hay que hacerlo al estar exento de IVA a nivel europeo. ¿Que opinas?

.


----------



## Vidar (3 Nov 2012)

Steuermann dijo:


> Entonces, según lo que ha explicado Goldmaus, cualquiera que compre una Monsterbox de plata en Alemania desde otro país europeo, ¿tendría que darse de alta como negocio y pagar IVA? ¿Y qué negocio sería? ¿Cuánto IVA? Si ya ha pagado el 7% al comprar en Alemania, y no tiene intención de vender, ¿cómo, dónde y cuánto IVA tiene que pagar? No acabo de entenderlo.
> 
> Un particular que compra una Monsterbox, por ejemplo, no está haciendo ninguna actividad comercial en principio. No es un joyero ni una tienda de monedas. La actividad comercial la hace el vendedor en Alemania. Solo en el caso de que el comprador tuviera la intención de vender el producto que ha comprado, entonces sí iniciaría una actividad comercial *en el país donde venda*, y en ese momento es cuando tendría que registrarse como negocio o autónomo. Pero mientras no venda lo que ha comprado, no entiendo cómo puede estar obligado a darse de alta como negocio si no va a hacer ningún negocio ni transacción comercial.
> 
> Por otra parte, ¿los límites anuales se refieren a un período de 12 meses o se reinician al empezar el año natural?



La plata es que es aparte, cuando la legislación no sólo europea, sinó mundial, reconozca que la plata no debería de tener impuesto de valor añadido al ser dinero, como hacen con el oro, se habrá dado el paso.

Sé que está considerada dinero mercancía, pero no dinero real como el oro.

Puede que haya una diferencia fiscal por naturaleza, a ver si nos lo aclaran.

.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (5 Nov 2012)

Cierto, que el limite se aplique a empresas (donde los estados deberan echar cuentas sobre los ivas repercutidos) tiene sentido, a diferencia de en los particulares, que no pueden desgravarselo.


----------



## Goldmaus (6 Nov 2012)

Me parece que, para evitar confusiones, lo mejor es preguntar a la Agencia Tributaria y así despejar toda duda con la explicación oficial.

Cordialmente,


----------



## Vidar (6 Nov 2012)

Goldmaus,

Me han contado que muchos bancos alemanes se dedican a negociar oro con particulares.

¿Es esto cierto?

¿Sabrías como andan de sobrespot los precios de compra y venta que ofrecen los bancos por monedas bullion de oro?

Gracias.

.


----------



## Goldmaus (6 Nov 2012)

Hola Vidar, me atrevo a decir que todos los bancos compran y venden oro, pero no en todas sus sucursales. Los precios son similares a los de los de las tiendas en línea y, de la misma forma, varían los precios de un banco a otro. Una limitante que existe en algunos de ellos (desconozco si es en todos los bancos) es que sólo negocian con sus clientes, tanto por cuestiones de servicio como de seguridad.

Cordialmente,


----------



## Vidar (6 Nov 2012)

Goldmaus dijo:


> Hola Vidar, me atrevo a decir que todos los bancos compran y venden oro, pero no en todas sus sucursales. Los precios son similares a los de los de las tiendas en línea y, de la misma forma, varían los precios de un banco a otro. Una limitante que existe en algunos de ellos (desconozco si es en todos los bancos) es que sólo negocian con sus clientes, tanto por cuestiones de servicio como de seguridad.
> 
> Cordialmente,



Gracias, me has dado buenas pistas 

.


----------



## oinoko (5 Ago 2013)

La pregunta de si hay limite para comprar en tiendas de Alemania o la UE, me parece muy interesante, y creo que en su momento no quedo del todo cerrada.

Alguien tiene información nueva y/o concreta sobre el limite de compras en extranjero?

Saludos.


----------



## Aferro (1 Nov 2013)

Se lo has preguntado a tu madre?

Salut


----------



## ecr20 (3 Nov 2013)

Antonir dijo:


> Quiero realizar un pedido en Welcome To CCtrue , Alguien ha comprado en este sitio?



Reportar al usuario y fin de la conversación...


----------



## SilverAndGold (4 Nov 2013)

No he leido todo el hilo pero que tan beneficio da comprar en Alemania teniendo tiendas en España????, no se, pero por mucho mas barato que este que tambien lo dudo, solo tema de envio se te iria el beneficio. Que conste que no he leido todo pero si alguien me dice la ventaja se lo agradeceria y es comparar precios supongo.

Por ejemplo si en España Heimerle+MEule Group ha comprando Sempsa de Madrid y hay refinerias en toda Europa y se puede distribuir el oro directo y las monedas desde Madrid de una de las mas reconocidas a nivel mundial y en acuñacion tambien, para que ir a comprar a Alemania.


----------



## oro y plata forever (4 Nov 2013)

SilverAndGold dijo:


> No he leido todo el hilo pero que tan beneficio da comprar en Alemania teniendo tiendas en España????, no se, pero por mucho mas barato que este que tambien lo dudo, solo tema de envio se te iria el beneficio. Que conste que no he leido todo pero si alguien me dice la ventaja se lo agradeceria y es comparar precios supongo.
> 
> Por ejemplo si en España Heimerle+MEule Group ha comprando Sempsa de Madrid y hay refinerias en toda Europa y se puede distribuir el oro directo y las monedas desde Madrid de una de las mas reconocidas a nivel mundial y en acuñacion tambien, para que ir a comprar a Alemania.



Hola

Si haces un pedido de 5 tubos de Filarmónicas, 100 monedas. 

En la tienda mas...la mejor para mi de madrid ahora mismo son 2500 euros, en Alemania no llega a los 1900. Hablando de plata.


----------



## SilverAndGold (5 Nov 2013)

Hola Compañero.

Puedes pasarme el link de ambos para ver precios y costes, si no te importa.

Gracias

---------- Post added 05-nov-2013 at 19:14 ----------

Hola Compañero.

Puedes pasarme el link de ambos para ver precios y costes, si no te importa. 

Gracias


----------



## oro y plata forever (6 Nov 2013)

SilverAndGold dijo:


> Hola Compañero.
> 
> Puedes pasarme el link de ambos para ver precios y costes, si no te importa.
> 
> ...



Durante el dia de hoy te los proporcionare.

Saludos


----------



## oro y plata forever (6 Nov 2013)

SilverAndGold dijo:


> Hola Compañero.
> 
> Puedes pasarme el link de ambos para ver precios y costes, si no te importa.
> 
> ...



Alemania 18,90 euros las Filarmonicas

Silber Anlagemünzen kaufen Maple Leaf | Wiener Philharmoniker | American Silber Eagle

España...25

Oro Direct - Oro de inversión. Lingotes y monedas de oro.

Si compras una Monster-Box la diferencia es mas que notable, aunque la de España tiene muy buenos precio de recompra, es cara pero es de mucha calidad, agilidad y stock.


----------



## cabronetti (6 Nov 2013)

y si compra en el andorrano que esta en barcelona, le sale casi igual que en alemania ahora mismo mirando en su web 1937 euros las 100.


----------



## oro y plata forever (6 Nov 2013)

cabronetti dijo:


> y si compra en el andorrano que esta en barcelona, le sale casi igual que en alemania ahora mismo mirando en su web 1937 euros las 100.



Muy cierto, solo un pero, para comprar en fisico no siempre tienen todos los articulos disponibles.


----------



## cabronetti (6 Nov 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Muy cierto, solo un pero, para comprar en fisico no siempre tienen todos los articulos disponibles.



.
pero puedes hacer el pedido hoy y ir a buscarlo otro día , o que te lo envíen supongo.


----------



## trasgukoke (6 Nov 2013)

Claro.. y yo pienso que aunque me tarde en llegar. .
Lo importante es el precio..
Sj me tarda una semana o dos.. pues bueno. . Mas espere al amor....
Jeje


----------

